# Employment Contract



## debbie790 (Dec 28, 2010)

Hi,

I am being offered a position in a law firm as a lawyer. My spouse has to provide a NOC to the law firm.

1. Is it normal for an employment contract to have a commitment period? If so, how long can the commitment period be?

2. How can one leave the firm during the committed period if a better offer in Dubai presents itself? (i.e. working in a different law firm)

I ask above only because I have a job offer (requires 2 year commitment, have to decide by next week). Also, interviewing other places that offer much better salary & benefits but won't get an answer from them till end of October.

Thanks
Debbie


----------



## m1key (Jun 29, 2011)

When you say commitment, is the contract a fixed term contract (either renewable or not), or is it an open contract? Also, is it a freezone company or LLC etc? This can affect the ease of changing jobs/receiving a labour ban.


----------



## debbie790 (Dec 28, 2010)

m1key said:


> When you say commitment, is the contract a fixed term contract (either renewable or not), or is it an open contract? Also, is it a freezone company or LLC etc? This can affect the ease of changing jobs/receiving a labour ban.


The firm is an LLC company. The contract is renewable on an annual basis, but the first renewal will not occur until after the two year commitment period comes to end. At the end of the second year (the commitment period), we will sit down again and renegotiate certain terms of the employment contract. 

I have two concerns with the commitment provision: What if (1) I don't like working at the firm and I want to leave because of serious issues that cannot be resolved; or (2) I get a better offer from a more prestigious firm. What steps can be taken to ensure that I do not get trapped in my employment contract? Is there a grace period after signing the contract in the event I want to leave the position (assuming the contract does not discuss a grace period)?


----------



## fcjb1970 (Apr 30, 2010)

Little confused here. 

You are being hired as a lawyer and you are asking random people on a forum for legal advice. My guess is a local law firm would know how to write a binding contract if that is what they are trying to do. I would also think that a lawyer should be able to research their contractual obligations using a more definitive source than random folks on an open forum


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

If the company is sponsoring you then you do not require an NOC from your spouse. If they are not sponsoring you then you can work on your husband's visa with an NOC from him. You can change jobs w/o getting a visa ban if you are working on your husband's visa.
As for the other questions, you need to ask them and negotiate your contract.


----------



## m1key (Jun 29, 2011)

wandabug said:


> If the company is sponsoring you then you do not require an NOC from your spouse. If they are not sponsoring you then you can work on your husband's visa with an NOC from him. *You can change jobs w/o getting a visa ban if you are working on your husband's visa.*
> As for the other questions, you need to ask them and negotiate your contract.


This article in Gulf News seems to contradict this. Not sure how accurate the article is mind!


----------

